# The Crimson Lancers



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

*!!!!Time for a new project!!!!​*
_It is a common occurrence that Knight Freeblades often travel alone, whether they be travelling on a noble quest, or seeking simple glory and death. However, occasionally some of these Freeblades will join together to become Freeblade Groups, united in some common goal or purpose. One of the largest and most famous of these are the Crimson Lancers - so named for the group's apparent leader, The Crimson Comrade.

What makes the Lancers unique is that while most Freeblade formations are temporary alliances, the Lancers have remained together across many Battlefields, braving whatever the 41st Millennium can throw at them. Their numbers over time have become such that their formation can rival a Household Detachment from one of the major Houses. If there is a driving purpose, it is largely unknown. However for whatever reason they follow The Crimson Comrade, all are united behind him - and their enemies should rightfully fear their passage._

So if you haven't worked it out by now, it's Knights. Lots of Knights. Like an entire Justice League of Knights. You have not seen this many Knights in one spot before.










And this is just to start with. Also, fun fact: I was the guy who ordered the most Knights at my FLGS. _AND I'M THE POOREST GUY THERE_.

So the rules for this Project are as followed:

The only thing to be posted in this Thread are Imperial Knights.
Each Knight must have some sort of Backstory to him or her, and a suitable name.
Forge World Knights are acceptable, provided I have the interest and finances (but especially the Finances).

*!!!!LET US BEGIN!!!!​*


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Good luck. And I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

An afternoon later, and we have Knight #1 in progress.

It's an Imperial Knight Warden. So far, I have come to learn the following about the new kits:


The Paragon Gauntlet is fiddly as hell to put together. Also you can build both the Gauntlet and the Chainsword, but you still have to pick since the Knight's arms and shoulders were not constructed with swappable weapons in mind.
By contrast, I have built both the Ironstorm Rocket Pod and the Icarus Autocannon to switch as I see fit. The Kit does provide the option to build both. Also on a side note, why is the Ironstorm the one with the giant Missiles and not the one with multiple small Missiles?
Some bad news now - you know the Transfer sheet? *IT IS THE EXACT SAME ONE AS IN THE PALADIN/ERRANT BOX*. Contrary to last week's White Dwarf you do *NOT* get a different Transfer sheet. Meaning you still have to buy said Transfer Sheets for grossly expensive prices on Ebay.

I've kept the Armor, Weapons and Faceplate separate so that they may be painted and finished another time. I'll also be posting the Bio as and when it is 100% complete.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Have a cookie for this mission, and tears for your poor (literally) wallet!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

With the Avenger Gattling Cannon, how easily, or hard, is it to set up to magnetize?
I'm looking at getting the new kit soon, just a little bit more to save, and was planning on magnetizing as much as I could. 
You know, to make the money go all the way.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Oldman78 said:


> Have a cookie for this mission, and tears for your poor (literally) wallet!


It was one of those "Oh shit!" kind of decisions I made on the spot. I was lucky the FLGS was doing 30% off the Knights, PLUS plentiful savings AND some store credit helped a lot. I was lucky enough to afford a box of the new Cult Mech Robots this week.



Roganzar said:


> With the Avenger Gattling Cannon, how easily, or hard, is it to set up to magnetize?
> I'm looking at getting the new kit soon, just a little bit more to save, and was planning on magnetizing as much as I could.
> You know, to make the money go all the way.


The weapons attach in the same manner as the Reaper Chainsword/Battle Cannon/Thermal Cannon, so not at all unless you happen to have some spare parts lying around to make extra arms. Even then, you have to contend with the Kit's biggest design flaw - the Shoulder Pads preventing Weapon Removal. So I strongly suggest you think about what you want your Knight to have before you start building it.

On a side note, the Warden took nearly three hours to put together. It's a rather intensive kit.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Now this looks like fun....! :good:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Brother Cato said:


> The weapons attach in the same manner as the Reaper Chainsword/Battle Cannon/Thermal Cannon, so not at all unless you happen to have some spare parts lying around to make extra arms. Even then, you have to contend with the Kit's biggest design flaw - the Shoulder Pads preventing Weapon Removal. So I strongly suggest you think about what you want your Knight to have before you start building it.
> 
> On a side note, the Warden took nearly three hours to put together. It's a rather intensive kit.


Well, still gonna try to do some magnetization. Maybe order some arm bitz off of a bitz seller when I get around to it. 
If not, deciding between crusader and warden is going to be hard. More dakka or hurling tanks/monsters.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

At time of writing, Knight is currently undercoating. I don't suppose anyone knows a good paint Recipe for Gold that works on White? Because I don't think the Citadel cans are accurate enough to undercoat the Knight's edges precisely, and Imperial Primer tends to wreak my Paintbrushes - it's very difficult if not outright impossible to remove with Water.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

@Nordicus had a fantastic gold/bronzed effect that he got on a landraider recently, though my suggestion would be to go crazy and spend 10 quid on blu-tac to mask vast swathes of your knight then spray the base coat anyway.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Brother Cato said:


> I don't suppose anyone knows a good paint Recipe for Gold that works on White


If you want to know how I got mine, it's quite easy;

1) Base in Brass Scorpion
2) Wash with Aggrax on the joints where it makes sense - Not the whole thing, but bolts, joints and the like
3) Drybrush with Runelord Brass.

That gives you this effect:


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

With apologies for my absence - I've either been too tired or far too busy to work on the Knights of late, but I did get some finished today.

Or more rather in my time allocation of 2 Hours, I got the Frame and Metalwork painted.

The metalwork on the Knee and Legpads, as well as the top and shoulders was done using Nordicus's Gold Recepie above (thanks Nord!). Although I did have to make a swap - owing to a lack of Agrax Earthshade, I used a pot of Serephim Sepia instead and applied to anywhere I could find a rivet or gap, before drybrushing the Runelord Brass.

On the subject of Brass, the Frame itself uses a formula I came up with on the fly. Lacking any Warplock Bronze, I based it Sycorax Bronze, and followed that up with a drybrush of Golden Griffon - which created a rather polished look. I've since washed it with Serephim Sepia, and I'm thinking about drybrushing it again with something else (likely another layer of Golden Griffon or some more Runelord Brass).

Hopefully next time I can actually start colouring in the armour plates.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

That is one shiny knight.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool idea. That's a lot of kit to get through. Good luck.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Brother Cato said:


> The metalwork on the Knee and Legpads, as well as the top and shoulders was done using Nordicus's Gold Recepie above (thanks Nord!). Although I did have to make a swap - owing to a lack of Agrax Earthshade, I used a pot of Serephim Sepia instead and applied to anywhere I could find a rivet or gap, before drybrushing the Runelord Brass.


Anytime! I'm actually glad you used Seraphim Serpia instead as I have to correct me previous post - That is the one I used as well; Not Aggrax Earthshade.

It's looking very good so far - If you need anything else, just let me know and I will gladly help out :good:


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

And here it is! Almost.

I used Khorne Red and Daemonette Hide to basecoat, followed by washing the whole thing Carrosburg Crimson. Then I Drybushed Wild Rider Red and Xerxes Purple to finish things off. If you're wondering why it's red and purple - the first Knight I put together was simply painted Mephiston Red & Lahmian Medium, while the Purple was Carrosburg Crimson with Lamian Medium.

I also painted up the Anti Aircraft Cannons and left them unglued so I can swap them between games. Which I unfortunately can't do with the arms. Goddamned Shoulder Pads. Speaking of the arms, the Thunderstrike Gauntlet is fully repositionable, while the Avenger Bolt Cannon can only flex sideways due to a miscalculation at the gluing stage. For the time being, the top and bottom of the Knight are separate originally so I could paint the frame, but I may leave it this way for transportation purposes.

Now all I need to do is decide on a Base and prepare some Transfers.

Yay.

Thanks to everyone keeping track of the project so far!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

That is a really awesome start. I like what I'm seeing here.
Keep it up.


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

At last, it is done.










Knight one of four is complete! I wasn't 100% sure what Transfers to go for (especially since the more useful Transfer Sheet is both rare AND ridiculously overpriced when it does pop up - the same fate as the Mars, Metallica and Ryza Transfer Sheets we're sure), so I used some Soviet Aircraft Transfers in addition to giving him a Glyph Plate, Imperial Eagle and a Tagging Number (to remind myself of their construction order).

So anyway, ladies and gentlemen - Knight #1 is as I'm sure you worked out earlier...

_"The Crimson Comrade's tale of Freebladesmenship is not shrouded in mystery like many Freeblades. Indeed, the Knight commonly recounts the tale to relaxing Guardsmen as well as his fellow Knights, and it has eventually become renowned enough for the story to be widespread.

As the tale goes, the Crimson Comrade was once a Kingsward to a Knightly House far off in the Eastern Fringes of Imperial space. While the High King was fair and just, and the Crimson Comrade performed his duty admirably, eventually illness would be the death of the King and his son would take the throne.

Unfortunately, the Son was not as generous as the Father. Under his reign, the peasantry starved, the populace was taxed into near poverty, and the Comrade's protests would fall upon death ears as disease ran rampant. Something would have to be done.

And so the Comrade lead a band of like-minded Knights in an attempt to overthrow the High King...but the Comrade would walk away the only survivor. Defeated and humiliated, the Comrade was exiled from his House - though not before he stole the High King's prized possession, an antique suit of Knight Warden armor. Repainting it red and purple, the nickname "Crimson Comrade" came around for his many deeds supporting the downtrodden and misfortunate.

The Crimson Comrade however is if anything a ally to be cautious of. His ideals often put him at odds with the Imperium, and as such the Comrade is willing to wage open war against Imperial Governors who display signs of corruption. Many a Governor has found out the hard way that while the Crimson Comrade and his band of Freeblades are welcome allies, that will change all too soon should it be found out that the Governor has been overtaxing the population to pay for his expensive new desk."_

One down. Three to go.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Nice one man! I applaud the effort to paint 4 knights in a row - You have my respect :good:


----------



## Brother Cato (Jul 26, 2014)

Okay, I've got to put this one out to the public - for a Knight Crusader, would a Thermal Cannon or a Battle Cannon work better on it? The Thermal Cannon is an AOE Melta weapon, but it means the Crusader needs to get close to use it - which is contrary to the Crusader's role on the Battlefield.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Brother Cato said:


> Okay, I've got to put this one out to the public - for a Knight Crusader, would a Thermal Cannon or a Battle Cannon work better on it? The Thermal Cannon is an AOE Melta weapon, but it means the Crusader needs to get close to use it - which is contrary to the Crusader's role on the Battlefield.


While its a shorter range cannon, it's still a cannon so therefore an option. However, the Rapid fire battle cannon and Avenger gattling cannon combination is the better option. 
As far as it's role, I think it comes down to preference over anything else.


----------

